
Ask HN: How and where to get good quality news? - s3micol0n
How and where do you get good quality, preferably unbiased news ?
======
fpalmans
I up-voted this because it is an important question, a question to which I
would love to see some responses myself. Usually, I revert back to
[https://news.bbc.co.uk/](https://news.bbc.co.uk/) though lately (the past
half decade or so) I have been seriously questioning their lack of bias as
well as their quality. I had high hopes for wikinews, but am left
disappointed...

